# Stolen knives



## chefcomesback (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi everyone , 
A package I sent to USA just before Christmas is stolen 
It made it to the plane in Sydney in December 20th but there is no record of it being recorded at the Lax customs . To make matters worse it was only partially insured and I had to cover the expenses to the vendor who had ordered it out of pocket 
If you are in LA area and see these knives be aware they aware they are stolen goods . 
There is no mistaking for other knives since this run was one of 
4 hvb gyutos with ambonya and African Blackwood octagonal handles 
1suji 300mm 





I hope the person who stole them will sit on the suji


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jan 23, 2020)

So sad to hear this! [emoji50]


----------



## Geigs (Jan 23, 2020)

Oof , that sucks. Insurance is key on big shipments like this, probably someone manning the x-ray machines helped themselves


----------



## JBroida (Jan 23, 2020)

will keep an eye out... so sorry to hear


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 23, 2020)

Dafuk is wrong with people?!


----------



## Matus (Jan 23, 2020)

ashy2classy said:


> Dafuk is wrong with people?!



The same stuff all the time - greed, lack of morals and upbringing.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 23, 2020)

This is really sad. Sorry Mert, this has to hurt.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 23, 2020)

This hurts Mert ... hate to think it but with your name even more familiar at home the 'made the plane' might just be "added to the manifest" without leaving the tarmac ... pisses me off just thinking about it ...


----------



## Luftmensch (Jan 23, 2020)

MontezumaBoy said:


> This hurts Mert ... hate to think it but with your name even more familiar at home the 'made the plane' might just be "added to the manifest" without leaving the tarmac ... pisses me off just thinking about it ...



+1

I thought the *exact* same thing. Could be dishonesty at either end....


... Or... perhaps... incompetence. With online shopping being a major thing, late December and early January is a bad time for parcel delivery. There is gift shopping and then massive sales. A mild consequence is that your parcel might be delayed in a backlog.... at worst I figure your chances of having a lost package are higher. It is late January now... so im sure your parcel would have been located by now if it was lost or stuck somewhere - but i'll live in hope for you.


----------



## cheflife15 (Jan 30, 2020)

Looks like these turned up


----------



## Bcos17 (Jan 30, 2020)

Please fill us in? Where were they found?


----------



## cheflife15 (Jan 30, 2020)

Bcos17 said:


> Please fill us in? Where were they found?


Sorry should have added this. Looks lioe they made it to the vendor the home butcher


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies , last week I submitted the evidence of the insurance and all documents to Australia post , this morning I had a strange email from usps saying my package was on its way and miraculously an hour later I had a message saying my shipment was delivered. Looks like insurance kicking urged people to find and deliver it all the sudden. In the meantime I had sent another package to make up for those so they got delivered in the same as well .


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 30, 2020)

All's well that ends well. USPS came through..... eventually

https://www.instagram.com/p/B79e0udHVhO/


----------



## Luftmensch (Jan 30, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> but i'll live in hope for you



I am pretty sure it was my optimism that pulled this torrid mess into a good outcome....

... surely that deserves a HVB knife 



Great outcome.... Congrats!


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 30, 2020)

Excellent news Mert!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> I am pretty sure it was my optimism that pulled this torrid mess into a good outcome....
> 
> ... surely that deserves a HVB knife
> 
> ...


Homebutcher are taking orders


----------



## Michi (Jan 31, 2020)

99.9% percent of the time, it's not a conspiracy. Instead, it's a stuff-up.


----------



## ChefShramrock (Jan 31, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> +1
> 
> I thought the *exact* same thing. Could be dishonesty at either end....
> 
> ...


I had this problem. Bought a couple of knives from a user here in Finland. They were shipped on December 19th. I just got an update last Friday that they were processed through customs. It had been over a month. I was about to file a paypal refund the day tracking updated.


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 31, 2020)

Michi said:


> 99.9% percent of the time, it's not a conspiracy. Instead, it's a stuff-up.



Yep, US Postal Service can easily lose things in the corner, behind a cart, and many other places. I once had a package that slipped behind the individual boxes in a multi-residence mailbox that would never have been found unless I asked the postal carrier to check carefully.


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 1, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Homebutcher are taking orders







Michi said:


> 99.9% percent of the time, it's not a conspiracy. Instead, it's a stuff-up.



Yeah... I agree. 


After all is said and done.... its probably amazing how well international mail works. The number of packages zipping around the place must be mind boggling.


----------

